# Pointing stick and touchpad don't work



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2011)

I've added to loader.conf:

```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```
However, it doesn't work

```
# sysctl hw.psm
hw.psm.tap_threshold: 25
hw.psm.tap_timeout: 125000
```

I have pointing stick and touchpad and I want to use *both*.

There is no X, but console.

PS:

```
hint.psm.0.flags="0x1000"
```
Didn't work.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2011)

Is moused loaded?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope, I don't use it, as well as no hal, dbus, etc ... and usb mouse works in console and X.
However, after I've enabled moused both pointing stick and touchpad worked in console without ANY kind of additional settings (i.e; hw.psm.synaptics_support="1")

Just for fun, I've started X (just because I saw enormous amount of options, needed to make it work under X, here in forum)
It worked too, both pointing stick and touchpad, without ANY additional settings.

Hell! Even trip to S3 and back, didn't require ANY rc.resume and rc.suspend actions.

PS: Now it works, but I still only have 2 vars to tweak. O well. I don't mind when really everything works.

```
# sysctl hw.psm
hw.psm.tap_threshold: 25
hw.psm.tap_timeout: 125000
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2011)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't use it, as well as no hal, dbus, etc ... and usb mouse works in console and X.


The USB code automatically loads moused if it detects USB mice. For PS/2 mice you need to load it yourself.


----------

